# Kontakt Assistant



## kotori (Jan 26, 2007)

I just thought I'd post a short notice about the new Kontakt Assistant tool by Chickensys. 
Although the price is not as low as that for the KScript Editor ( :mrgreen it's significantly cheaper than Garths other tools, so I thought it might be of some interest.
I hope Garth will provide more info about its editing capabilities.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey, thanks Nils. This looks very interesting. Especially its ability to save modulation schemes and load a script into multiple instruments. This could be handy, if you need to update many instruments with a new version of a script.



kotori @ 26th January 2007 said:


> Although the price is not as low as that for the KScript Editor ( :mrgreen it's significantly cheaper than Garths other tools, so I thought it might be of some interest.


Don't get any "good" ideas now :mrgreen:


----------



## kotori (Jan 26, 2007)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Fri Jan 26 said:


> kotori @ 26th January 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Although the price is not as low as that for the KScript Editor ( :mrgreen it's significantly cheaper than Garths other tools, so I thought it might be of some interest.
> ...


Hehe! :lol: 
Seriously though, don't worry. To encourage its use I have decided to let the editor/compiler be free even for commercial use. 
I welcome donations to support the development though.
(And a big thanks to all generous people who has already helped out




)

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jan 26, 2007)

kotori @ 26th January 2007 said:


> Hehe! :lol:
> Seriously though, don't worry. To encourage its use I have decided to let the editor/compiler be free even for commercial use.
> I welcome donations to support the development though.
> (And a big thanks to all generous people who has already helped out
> ...


Thank you, mr. Generous. [schild=random fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Thanks![/schild]

Seriously, though, I think you should consider something like what Kornal Mezo is doing. Your editor is well worth it.


----------



## chickeneps (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm trying to synchronize all info so it's put out all at once.

For several reasons; one to maintain accurateness since in the final stage of development things are changing constantly. 

Secondly, because we made a solid committment a while ago to only announce a product once it's was ready to ship, never before. Well, we failed on that one yet again, but at least we are close.

This more then anything else is a "users program", so once the product is released, any suggestions will heavily influence what we add or modify to the program.

My apologies!


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Jan 30, 2007)

Garth - hi - do you have any plans to implement auto pitch correction, like Redmatica Key Map?

Ian


----------



## chickeneps (Jan 30, 2007)

[auto pitch correction] Not in the first release.

Kontakt Assistant takes a different approach then KeyMap. KeyMap is filling a niche, that the EXS24 never had a proper editor. Plus KeyMap does a lot of things that sample editors already do.

Kontakt already has a decent editor. Kontakt Assistant is meant to fill in holes of the Kontakt implementation plus add a whole encompassing organizational structure. KA will also tend to launch out to external devices when you want to edit something, and use the results of that to edit the Kontakt instruments themselves. There's many good editors out there, no need to reinvent the wheel.

Kontakt's editor is very visually based, whereas KA will be more textual, which is exactly what some people may need. A textual-based editor (less widgets) enables better screen real estate and allows the user to see more informat per monitor pixel.

Chicken System's Constructor product is really the "competitor" with KeyMap, but it's not fair to mention it since it's not released yet whereas KM is.


----------



## Moonchilde (Jan 30, 2007)

chickeneps @ January 30th 2007 said:


> [auto pitch correction]
> Kontakt's editor is very visually based, whereas KA will be more textual, which is exactly what some people may need. A textual-based editor (less widgets) enables better screen real estate and allows the user to see more informat per monitor pixel.



Finally, I can't stand editing in K2. Anyway, how much control do you have over instruments that use the monolith format?


----------



## chickeneps (Jan 30, 2007)

We'll put the serious "Kontakt editing replacement" type thing in Constructor. KA will had solid bulk editing things, and perhaps it may be streamlined enough that some people will prefer editing Kontakt stuff with it rather then Kontakt.

For example if you want to put a complex modulator on a Group or some Groups, like CC16->Attack on a Amp Envelope, KA could be easier. But then again, you aren't in a position to hear it back in realtime like you can in Kontakt.

As for "monolith", yes we have full control over those. By Monolith we mean the NKI files that have the samples enbedded in them, NOT the NKS or NKX files that are Player driven. However, you CAN edit the NKI files that REFERENCE NKS or NKX files for their samples, you just can't edit the NKS or NKX based samples.

Happy to answer questions, but just to note I feel squeamish about talking about things that exist in the lab here but aren't in public view... Talk is cheap, and I don't want to be cheep (pardon the pun), the app needs to come out and then we can really start talking about it. The manual and screnshots and probably a demo will be online, which will be better to answer any questions. Thanks for the inquires though.


----------



## Moonchilde (Jan 30, 2007)

You should name the hard core editor "Konstruktor" so that it fits with the Kontakt name. It would be wonderful if we could edit NKS banks, because sometimes they have samples in them we don't need. Or even to reorganize them or dump them into one ultra mega bank. I'd be so happy if I could edit those things, I don't care about extracting the samples, but getting rid of some and putting strings into a string tank and brass into brass, would put a smile on my face.


----------

